# what is the Militage fighting system



## lll000000lll

i hear this is what Matt hughes trains along with wrestling. and i dont know much about it. can someone help.


----------



## Andrew Green

Do you mean Miletich FIghting systems?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miletich_Fighting_Systems

It's Pat Militech's system / school.


----------



## green meanie

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Do you mean Miletich FIghting systems?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miletich_Fighting_Systems
> 
> It's Pat Militech's system / school.


 
That would be it.


----------



## lll000000lll

thanx sorry about that. i sound like a noob, lol


----------

